
The sad truth about sleep-tracking devices and apps - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/17/technology/personaltech/sleep-tracking-devices-apps.html
======
m463
I have a zeo, which actually measured brainwave activity during sleep. They
went out of business and you couldn't get the sensor pads anymore, so it sits
in a drawer.

